# Competition vs hunting?



## mill_time (Jun 4, 2004)

I have a question, which I am sure has been discussed previously, but technology changes annually. Is there any reason why I cant use a competition bow or target bow to deer hunt?


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

mill_time said:


> I have a question, which I am sure has been discussed previously, but technology changes annually. Is there any reason why I cant use a competition bow or target bow to deer hunt?


no..


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

The only real difference usually is color and draw poundage!
Most Shooters will shoot lower poundage for Targets or spots!
The 3D guys well thats a personal choice, My 3D bow was only 60lbs and I hunt with 70lbs!
My Spot bow is shiney, chrome or silver here and there, bright anadized risors ect. if your target bow is camo, then is it really a target bow!

BD


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

You may want to swap out the lizard tongue, A.N.T.S, 4x lens, and 36" stabilizer with v bars for more suitable hunting accessories, but no, there's no reason you can't.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

I have 2 identical cases for my target and hunting rigs and got them mixed up once in 2004.

Full camo and pulled a bright blue 60lb target rig from the case complete with 300gr Fatboys. DOH!:tdo12:

Screwed in some B heads, took a shot in the dark (literally) into a hay bale and sat in a stand and killed a fat doe

I DID take the 6x lense out of the scope and went with a naked up pin and left the stab and V bars off but she worked just fine:lol:

The lizard tongue almost busted me thoughne_eye:


----------



## jdawg240 (Oct 1, 2007)

I shoot different bows for spots, 3d and hunting because it allows me to buy more bows 

In a pinch they all would kill a deer though


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

Michihunter said:


> You may want to swap out the lizard tongue, A.N.T.S, 4x lens, and 36" stabilizer with v bars for more suitable hunting accessories, but no, there's no reason you can't.


 
just what i was thinking.
have fun carrying that thru the woods.:lol:


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I always have two of the same bow. One camo and one pretty one. I try to set them up as close to the same as possible, poundage arrows the whole works and use one for 3-D and one for hunting. It isn't cheap but it let's me use the "same" bow all year long.


----------



## B-ckstopper (Nov 4, 2009)

If your looking for Big Bucks that "Score High", use the Competition Bow, OF COURSE.....
If your looking for meat, grab whats handy, and your comfortable shooting, and practised with...


----------

